# First Stab at a "Pit Blind"



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Started with a 6'x2' round plastic water trough. Painted inside black outside a unique Shirwin Williams "Bamboo Shoot" (Leftover from painting boys room). Cut and framed the windows for pieces of sliding rubber mat. Dug my hole 4' deep by 8' wide and set her in the ground. Used a 4'x20' cattle panel covered in black plastic for support when we back filled.

Like I said this is my first attemt and some changes will be made on the next one but this was an interesting project and looking forward to hunting it this year! If it works well I'd like to add a couple each year around the ranch.


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

looks like it might be a good place for some snakes to hold up if its not sealed??? how'd it seal up?


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

JCockrell said:


> looks like it might be a good place for some snakes to hold up if its not sealed??? how'd it seal up?


That's what I was thinking. I like hunting in the trees


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

That has been everyone's first thought on this blind... we even have named it the snake den blind, but the windows actually seal up pretty well. As you all know hunting in S. Texas, snakes are just a way of life and you always have to watch your feet when you walk around down there... Snakes are the first thing I check for when I crawl into any ground blind and this will be no different.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

May be a pain finding your arrow after a clean pas thru shot. I could see that thing sailing a LONG ways.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

1) My first thoult was snakes
2) was that being at ground level wouldn't be very good if grass grows or want to shoot any distance
3) Will it fell with water when it rains (might not be problem in South Texas.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Did you dial 811??


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Michael, I actually wish it would fill with water (I have other spots to hunt if its that wet)... its actually about a foot above grade and mas o menos level with the feeder 20 yards away so there wont be too much rain draining into it plus the bottom is bare dirt inside so it should soak in pretty quick.

Just wanted to try something different than the disposable pop-up blinds that I use a couple years then have to throw away. Hoping it will be cooler in the early season and warmer on our two cold weekends each year.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

You will really like hunting out of a pit. I have a ranch king in ground blind., and have had deer walk up to the blind and never spook. Just wear black, and it will hide you very well. They give you a lot more freedom to make slow movements. After hunting in some in Africa, I was sold on them.


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

Very nice! We were contemplating digging a couple but got bit by the Lazy Bug...


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

*update*

Checked the "snake pit" blind this weekend after a solid 3" rain and I was happy to see that it was still bone dry on the inside. Thats one concern with this trial attempt that I can cross off the list.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I like the ingenuity, thought and work that you put into the blind but I don't know if I could get used to being that low to the ground while hunting.

Great job on making your idea a reality.

TH


----------



## MackerelMan (Aug 16, 2005)

*looks neat*

One question. Is the roof tall enough? jard to judge by the pics but looks like the top of your bow is going to be very close to the roof. I've huntede out of a box blind place right on the ground for years and love it. Have a 5' wide 12" tall window in front to shoot through and no other openings. I have a 32" bow and there is a lot more space above the window than what it appears you have.


----------

